# BUG REPORT/ASK DBSTALK: OTA channels



## richie (Jan 13, 2004)

I have tried to reboot the 921 to recieve the OTA channels and still cannot grab all the channels I had w/ my 6000??I made the mistake of calling tech support at Dish and they started telling me about the direction my antenna was facing etc. I tried to explain that the day before when i had my 6000 it worked fine but they seem to understand that the new tuner would be at fault.. The tuner grabbs teh channels and puts tehm to my list when i scan for OTA digital but i cant watch them.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm assuming that you've scanned for the channels and added them into your digital channel lineup? 

I've found the OTA tuner in the 921 to be more sensitive than the one in the 6000 when it works. But there are software problems currently that will be fixed in the next software release coming in the next couple of weeks. 

Please post your software version, flash and boot, and exactly what steps you've taken so far to try to tune to the channels and what's happening with the 921. Be as detailed as possible.


----------

